# Excision Abdominal Wall Sinus Tract



## coderguy1939

Doctor is going to perform the above referenced procedure.  I'm looking at 22900 or 51500.  Any suggestions out there?  Thanks.


----------



## dbykov

My opinion CPT 51500


----------

